# Fairhaven Nubians waiting thread



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So - gosh awful pics, but why not? With temps at 10 degrees might as well! So 4 does due in March. First is Chouquette, due 3/1, Next is her Mama Bella due 3/3, next is Mia due 3/10 and last due in March is Roulette due 3/16. Won't include my Mirage due in May - seems way to far off. Pics are out of order - gah! Chou is the red roan paint, Bella is the spotted doe, Mia the large brown doe (not even 2 years old yet, and Rou the black. Love my bucks this year, so really looking forward to babies. 
Blessed to know that this weather will break soon and will get out of the snow and single digit nonsense. Always hope for tons of does, but really, just healthy mamas and babies.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

The only time Chouquette has ever been affectionate - while she's pregnant!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I always love seeing your beautiful Nubians!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

thanks Mariella. I start stressing about now. Chou went too early last year, so I'm always peering at her lady bits (and everyone else's ) which she finds insulting....... but oh well. I keep telling her to suck them in for a while longer. I hope she listens.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Such beautiful girls! Good luck!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

There’s going to be some gorgeous floppy eared kids running round your place! I can’t wait to see pictures!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks all! It hit a balmy 20 degrees so the girls stepped a toe out of the barn to enjoy the sun. No way they are actually going to WALK in 12 inches of snow, but at least stepped out. No signs - which is great = too early. Like that they are soaking up some vitamin D. Just hoping the doe fairy makes a huge appearance!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So Chouquette made it to day 143 today!!! Woo - hoo! With premies last year 17 days early I'm so relieved. Starting to get a bit weird, but nothing tells me she is going soon. I prefer the babies be "fully baked"...... but now the frequent checks start. Hoping for an easy time for her. She had triplets last year, and of course she is huge.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> So Chouquette made it to day 143 today!!! Woo - hoo! With premies last year 17 days early I'm so relieved. Starting to get a bit weird, but nothing tells me she is going soon. I prefer the babies be "fully baked"...... but now the frequent checks start. Hoping for an easy time for her. She had triplets last year, and of course she is huge.


Did the preemies survive?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

One. She was slammed broadside by a witch of a doe that has since gone onto another home.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> One. She was slammed broadside by a witch of a doe that has since gone onto another home.


Wow, that's a downright miracle that even one made it at 133ish. I'm so happy she is hanging on to them longer this year!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks all. First was DOA, second lasted 3 days. It was the first of the season, so I feel blessed that he made it. I called him "Bucket" - as he almost kicked the bucket..... sweet little dude and very full of himself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss. 

Glad bucket is doing well.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Bucket was last year..... so hoping for no more buckets this year!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So..... Chou looks great and is hanging in there. Bella today at day 142 seemed off. Ate her grain, but no interest in her hay and moving very slowly. She looks like she has a small herd of babies in there, so figured she might be on the verge of wanting to go ketotic. Gave her some magic, and some carrot/celery juice and some Kale. Looked more alert this evening and ate her hay ! So just going to keep up with it - hang in there Bella -not much longer!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Chou is doing great, I think a couple of more days for her, Bella - starting to discharge, miserable and waddling slow, but still eating, and has enough energy to try to fight the drench, silly girl! I predict triplets, we shall see. My husband of course is going into surgery tomorrow. I hope she isn't reading the doe code.....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh dear, I hope your husbands ok! I’m sorry to hear he has to have surgery.
You need to have a one sided discussion with those girls to behave themselves and wait a few days. I hope Bella keeps doing well along with Chou. 
Good luck and I hope your husbands going to be ok.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So the does didn't remember where they put their doe code book, and thankfully have been nice about still "bakin babies". Hubby is home from surgery which went well, but requires a lot of care at the moment. Bellas treatment has been working like a charm and she went out with the herd today - at her request. Chou is due 3/1 and Bella 3/3 so made to the "safety date". It's supposed to rain tomorrow - so with that said, my cot is set up in the barn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad your hubby is home and doing well.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Toth..... it's a relief that I don't have to worry on that front. Just stick to the plan and recovery. So pretty here today, girls are enjoying warmer weather, so I really hope they just go ahead and bring on the babies in these warmer temps! Will try to get pics tonight. So much going on I forget.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad to hear your husband is doing ok.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope all is well.
It is March 2 today...... did anyone kid yet?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes!!! Been busy! Chouquette kidded 2/28 - triplets! Two does, one buck. First doe was breech, next doe was normal position, last kid, the buck was nose out and front legs back. Chou was pretty sore after all of that. I'm co-parenting - they are in with her, but I'm bottle feeding and milking her. Good girl stands there patiently in the pen. Not bad for a first time milker! All are doing well. Pic of kids, buck is on the right. Bella due anytime, so I'm prepping for her within the next day .


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

And the daddy is black, so go figure. Thought I'd have at least one. Both my bucks are black,so interested in what we shall see this year!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on successful kidding and great assistance! They are very cute! Love the ears. I hope Chou feels better soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats they are cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Not to be outdone by her daughter, Bella kidded yesterday - with triplets! 2 bucks, one doe. All normal presentation - yay! All mamas and babies are doing well, 2 more to kid this month. Pics to follow - thanks for all your kind words above.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, you’ve been busy.I'm so glad your husbands going to be Ok.
Congrats on the kids and great assists! I love the first pic the goat closest to Chou looks so surprised and spunky it’s adorable. 
Can’t wait for more pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Wait......Pics??????????? babies????????????? What happened?????????????? Why no pics??????


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Lots of busy times got in the way.... pics were the last thing on my mind. BUT all healthy kids (80% does yay!) no losses, and healthy moms .. only had one assist with a FF that was carrying trips. So I tried to dig up some old photos. Kids are being shown now, and placing very well, so couldn't be more happy. 14 kids this year, to 5 does.....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> Lots of busy times got in the way.... pics were the last thing on my mind. BUT all healthy kids (80% does yay!) no losses, and healthy moms .. only had one assist with a FF that was carrying trips. So I tried to dig up some old photos. Kids are being shown now, and placing very well, so couldn't be more happy. 14 kids this year, to 5 does.....


All are so cutie! that's a lot of babies form 5 mamas! And I have to say, The Nubian in your profile is absolutely gorgeous! ....I wonder how many babies my does will have..lol Ill have 10 to kid this up coming kidding season and one of the sire's has quads in his blood line and a lot of trips......


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You certainly will have a lot to keep up with! And thanks, the Nubian in my profile is homegrown - she is 5 this year... And - the dam - not the sire determines the number of kids - just as an FYI.....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> You certainly will have a lot to keep up with! And thanks, the Nubian in my profile is homegrown - she is 5 this year... And - the dam - not the sire determines the number of kids - just as an FYI.....


Oh, wow! that's cool.. homegrown lol And I know! Most of my does are out of twins & trips. I think my Alpine/Nubian is the only singleton I have, but id have to look at my book again lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww so cute.


----------

